# billet titanium



## mossyoak (Jan 5, 2005)

does anyone know where to buy titanium in billet form if so please pm me thanks


----------



## theepdinker (Jan 5, 2005)

You can find a few sizes & grades at www.mcmaster.com

Theepdinker


----------



## Guter (Jan 7, 2005)

As thedeepthinker said, McMaster is a good place to start. 

You can also try some local small machine shops for any excess material they may have left over from a job. 

Depending on the quantity of material you want, you can also try some material supply houses. When dealing with large quantities of material you start to buy by the pound, after an initial lot fee, and vendors can vary greatly in cost per pound.

This is where buying from McMaster can sometimes be a great deal. Where material supply houses price fluctuates with supply / demand / stock market, McMaster bases the price of the materials they have, off a mark-up on the price they purchased their current stocked materials off of.


----------

